

Valve files trademark for Half Life 3 in Europe. - Miyamoto
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=688589

======
Miyamoto
[http://oami.europa.eu/CTMOnline/RequestManager/en_Detail_NoR...](http://oami.europa.eu/CTMOnline/RequestManager/en_Detail_NoReg)

Trademark no: 012180394

[http://i.imgur.com/ufStqXq.png](http://i.imgur.com/ufStqXq.png)

------
babuskov
There are speculations that it will be SteamBox-only, to promote the sales of
the new console.

